# Kung Fu Styles



## Jade Tigress (Feb 14, 2006)

How do the different Kung Fu styles compare to each other? I'm not asking which one you think is best..or how does northern differ from southern, etc.  

The reason I ask is because we are moving soon and I need to find a new school. I will not be  able to find the same style of kung fu I'm training in now after we relocate to the Chicago northwest suburbs. The IKAA, to which I belong, is regionally located in the southeast. A  Choy Lay Fut school in the area was recommended to me, but despite numerous  attempts to contact them I cannot get a reply...I am deeply disappointed as I had high hopes of training at that school. I am going to continue my attempts at contact (maybe I will wear them down and they will answer me lol!) But in the meantime I need to continue my search.

I have only trained in one style...Sil Lum Kung Fu...I prefer to continue a southern style but am open to all options. I just don't know what my options are. Are there any styles that are better suited to certain body types that would make a style more or less desirable for a person with a small frame? I am not short per-se (5' 6")...but I am small boned.

I like forms and weapons training too, and would like to find something that incorporates both to a high degree. I also want something that is practical and develops chi (to an extent) solely as a by-product of training the style, as I do not have the time, or money, for separate tai chi or qi gong classes.

The phone book is filled with MA schools...most of which I'm sure are not worth my time. 

I know little about other styles of Kung Fu. Can you all tell me about the styles you study? I'm not sure what styles are going to be available there, only that there are alot of schools and I have to start making phone calls. It would be helpful when I do, to have some understanding of the different styles when I approach new schools. 

Thanks for the help. :asian:


----------



## pete (Feb 14, 2006)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> I also want something that is practical and develops chi (to an extent) solely as a by-product of training the style, as I do not have the time, or money, for separate tai chi or qi gong classes.


why do you feel you would need separate tai chi classes, as to imply in addition to something else, when tai chi may be the one art you are looking for? 

pete


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 14, 2006)

Choy Lay Fut would be a good style.  It is a long-arm, southern style, lots of fluid movement.  I understand it has A LOT of material, including many weapons (at least in some lineages).  If the teacher is good, this would be an interesting system to study.

Give us a list of what is available, and maybe we can offer some thoughts.


----------



## clfsean (Feb 14, 2006)

FC... I already did for her with the CLF. Apparently the website's got little to no good contact info, which is a shame.

I also directed her to a Lama Pai player but he's retired & a student of Poo Yee as well. 

I'm out for my Chicago contacts now.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 14, 2006)

clfsean said:
			
		

> FC... I already did for her with the CLF. Apparently the website's got little to no good contact info, which is a shame.
> 
> I also directed her to a Lama Pai player but he's retired & a student of Poo Yee as well.
> 
> I'm out for my Chicago contacts now.


 
Well, Lama Pai is one of White Crane's sister arts, so that would be interesting.  I know there is a lot of stuff in the Chicago area, but exactly what, I don't know, and I don't have any contacts myself in that area, even tho I am originally from Wisconsin there.


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 14, 2006)

I dont know much of anyone in that area....maybe give us some of the schools or styles in your area and we could offer more insight?

7sm


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for the input everyone. I really don't know whats available there yet...too many listings that are ambiguous...ie: Action Kung Fu...etc....

I thought if I had a better understanding of some of the styles people on the board were training in, then when I start pounding the pavement I'll know what's worth giving a second look.

To be honest, I really, really, want to train at the Choy Lay Fut school Sean told me about. I just can not make contact with them. I'm not giving up on that school...but I until I can make contact with them, I can't count on it either...


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 14, 2006)

Some schools aren't really interested in giving a professional appearance, that doesn't neccessarily reflect on their kung fu either.

7sm


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 15, 2006)

I would feel shaky though about going to a school which I couldnt get into contact with anyone and/or receive a call back.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 15, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> I would feel shaky though about going to a school which I couldnt get into contact with anyone and/or receive a call back.



Yeah, but they come highly recommended and have a fantastic lineage. My own instructor is often slow at returning calls, and I guess with me being out of state at the moment they may not be in any hurry to get back to me. We'll see....


----------



## Sarah (Feb 15, 2006)

If they are really tough to get hold of, maybe send a letter introducing yourself and saying that they come highly recommended, and by who, let them know when you will be in town and that you will call in then.

Hope this works out for you!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 15, 2006)

Sarah said:
			
		

> If they are really tough to get hold of, maybe send a letter introducing yourself and saying that they come highly recommended, and by who, let them know when you will be in town and that you will call in then.
> 
> Hope this works out for you!



Thats a good idea...thanks


----------



## Sarah (Feb 21, 2006)

Have you had any progress on this Pam??


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 21, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Some schools aren't really interested in giving a professional appearance, that doesn't neccessarily reflect on their kung fu either.
> 
> 7sm


 
Very true, and it may in fact be an "by invitation only school". If you visit Chicago, to scout out for new homes, employment, etc., see if you can stop by during a time when they would probably be having class (evenings between 5-8). Also, consider Tai Mantis as well.

Found a site that might be able to help you in your search:
http://www.local.com/results.aspx?keyword=kung+fu&location=Chicago&setlocation=on&x=0&y=0


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 22, 2006)

No, no progress so far. My intention was to stop by when in the area, my problem is they don't have the street address on the website, only a PO box so I can't map point it.

My instructor took a look at it and our own school branches off the same lineage, he feels this school will be my best bet too. I expressed concern that they won't let me train and he said they will. I just need to reach them. 

I'm becoming a kung fu school stalker! lol...


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Feb 28, 2006)

I think a Liu Ho Pa Fa master, Master Wai Lun Choi, is in the Chicago area. LHPF is a cool style, Tai Chi like and he teaches it with very real-world applications. 

I think he is retired however there might be an interest group in town that gets together. 

http://www.liuhopafa.com/


good luck!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 1, 2006)

TaiChiTJ said:
			
		

> I think a Liu Ho Pa Fa master, Master Wai Lun Choi, is in the Chicago area. LHPF is a cool style, Tai Chi like and he teaches it with very real-world applications.
> 
> I think he is retired however there might be an interest group in town that gets together.
> 
> ...



Thank you! I will check out the site.


----------



## mantis (Apr 29, 2006)

for some reason (duh, the reason is obvious) northern KF schools always emphasize tai chi by offering tai chi classes or qi gung

where are you moving to anyway?

well i guess my reply is too late... let me ask this, what did you end up taking?


----------



## mantis (May 1, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> How do the different Kung Fu styles compare to each other? I'm not asking which one you think is best..or how does northern differ from southern, etc.
> 
> The reason I ask is because we are moving soon and I need to find a new school. I will not be able to find the same style of kung fu I'm training in now after we relocate to the Chicago northwest suburbs. The IKAA, to which I belong, is regionally located in the southeast. A Choy Lay Fut school in the area was recommended to me, but despite numerous attempts to contact them I cannot get a reply...I am deeply disappointed as I had high hopes of training at that school. I am going to continue my attempts at contact (maybe I will wear them down and they will answer me lol!) But in the meantime I need to continue my search.
> 
> ...



IMHO (and little experience) i think they differe in the level of soft vs. hard, hard vs. soft.  the range of fighting, and definitely some of the main principles.


----------

